# Can passengers see how driver rate them before they rate drivers?



## TOMLA (Oct 18, 2015)

Afraid rate passengers low. I think they can see their ratings drop if you low rate passengers, and bite you back.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Uber policy changed during the "180 Days of BS." Pax can't see what we rated them until they rate us. Feel free to give paxholes a nice shiny 1-star!


----------



## TOMLA (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes,uber told us they can't see their ratings update until they rate you. How about if passengers don't rate you forever. Is that means Their ratings won't change forever?


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

TOMLA said:


> Yes,uber told us they can't see their ratings update until they rate you. How about if passengers don't rate you forever. Is that means Their ratings won't change forever?


Pax don't have to rate drivers ever but every time we rate them their rating goes up or down.


----------



## TOMLA (Oct 18, 2015)

So,that mean some passengers rating showing on their app is different than actual. Because they donnot rate you at all, and cannot see their updated ratings after they rate you?


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

The new app installed itself on my phone on Thursday. At the time I had one 1 star rating in the last 500 rides. When I dug around through the new app I saw that I now somehow had seven 1 star ratings from PAX. There is also an area below the ratings where it appears you'll see why you were given less than 5 stars (and mine was empty). So I called driver support and, of course, "Jimmy" didn't have an answer how that happened. He said he'd research it and get back to me. This morning I decided to check the math for the 4.89 average I had and, even with the seven 1's included my average should have been 4.93 as its a simple calculation. Alas, I think ratings, like surges, are just an algorithm that Uber techies built to fool drivers. My .02 with over 1600 rides despite this page labeling me a newbie.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SubiLapp said:


> At the time I had one 1 star rating in the last 500 rides. When I dug around through the new app I saw that I now somehow had seven 1 star ratings from PAX.


The old app displayed our 1* ratings as a percentage, so seven 1* over 500 trips rounded down to 1%.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> The old app displayed our 1* ratings as a percentage, so seven 1* over 500 trips rounded down to 1%.


Thanks, that makes sense and explains why I never had that pesky 1 review disappear over time.

Last night I had a new one. At pickup three guys 1) know my name and respond to the name of the PAX, 2) they climb in and say they've selected a different place for post-dinner cocktails. No problem except as a I'm driving the real PAX calls his friends in my car asking why they left him behind in the restaurant. They laugh heartily as I watch my screen announce the ride is now cancelled. I thought of pulling over and dropping them off right there but I took them a mile further to the bar and demanded $10 cash. Can't wait to see how the original guy rates me.


----------

